# Overige Discussie Rubrieken > Medicatie en pijnbestrijding >  Pijnstillers tijdens borstvoeding - Artikel

## Leontien

Soms is een pijnstiller nodig bij een vrouw die borstvoeding geeft. In de bijsluiters van vele geneesmiddelen wordt vermeld dat het geneesmiddel in de moedermelk terechtkomt. Deze informatie alleen is evenwel onvoldoende om een uitspraak te doen over een eventueel risico voor het kind. De meeste geneesmiddelen komen inderdaad in de moedermelk terecht, maar dikwijls slechts in geringe concentratie.

Men kan de blootstelling van het kind aan een geneesmiddel trachten te beperken door de borstvoeding te geven juist vóór toediening van het geneesmiddel. Dit is evenwel slechts zinvol voor geneesmiddelen met een korte halfwaardetijd.

Op basis van een Franse studie van Prescrire besluit de Folia Farmacotherapeutica dat *Paracetamol* de eerste keuze is. Bij inname door de moeder van paracetamol in doses van 500 mg tot 2 g per dag, werd berekend dat de hoeveelheid die bij het kind terecht komt (minder dan 3 mg/kg wanneer men aanneemt dat het kind per dag 150 ml melk per kg lichaamsgewicht drinkt) veel lager is dan de maximale dagdosis bij het kind (60 mg/kg). Ook zijn de gegevens over ongewenste effecten geruststellend.

*Ibuprofen* is onder de niet-steroïdale anti-inflammatoire farmaca het best bestudeerd, met geruststellende gegevens. Ibuprofen komt praktisch niet in de moedermelk terecht.

De hoeveelheid acetylsalicylzuur die bij het kind terechtkomt, is bij eenmalige inname door de moeder waarschijnlijk zeer laag, maar kan bij chronische inname wel hoger zijn. *Acetylsalicylzuur*, zeker voor chronisch gebruik, wordt niet aanbevolen gezien ongewenste effecten bij het kind (b.v. maagproblemen) niet kunnen uitgesloten worden. Er is daarenboven het algemene advies om acetylsalicylzuur niet te gebruiken bij kinderen gezien het mogelijk risico van Reye-syndroom.

Voor de narcotische pijnstillers codeïne en morfine zijn de hoeveelheden die bij het kind terecht komen beperkt. Codeïne en morfine lijken weinig problemen te stellen bij kortdurende behandeling (b.v. tot twee dagen). Het is evenwel belangrijk het kind van nabij te volgen in verband met optreden van ongewenste effecten (b.v. obstipatie, sedatie, apnoe), zeker bij langduriger behandeling, en wanneer het gaat om premature kinderen, kinderen jonger dan één week, kinderen met een laag geboortegewicht of zieke kinderen. Narcotische analgetica moeten worden vermeden bij moeders met een kind met ademhalingsproblemen. 


Bron: gezondheid.be

----------

